# Something I drew a decade ago



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, a decade ago.

I wish I could find close-ups of the bettas themselves though!










I'd very much like to give drawing bettas again now that I've 10 more years of art training to work with! I'm afraid doodling the little guy in my avatar doesn't entirely count XD


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice. I love the carousel horse under water idea. I'd love to see some of your other works. Do you have a DeviantArt account?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow it is really nice.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks you two!



Foisair said:


> Do you have a DeviantArt account?


I do, I still haven't really gotten any of my college work up there yet though, lol. You can find my page here: http://twistedkitsune.deviantart.com/


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

what is devian art?


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Great drawing


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

betta lover: DeviantArt is an online community of artist and a place where pleople can post their art online. 

Tako: DeviantArt is blocked here at work but I'll check it out when I get home. ^_^


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that sounds nice


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay so I was being curious. Looked through your stuff, saw BJD, fell in love. Your babies are so cute! I'm too poor to afford one. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone!




xjenuhfur said:


> Okay so I was being curious. Looked through your stuff, saw BJD, fell in love. Your babies are so cute! I'm too poor to afford one. Where did you get yours?


The only one I actually own is the Ginger-headed Unoa. She was an EXTREMELY generous gift in parts from my best friend. She gave me the head for my birthday because she had ended up with an extra with a body she had bought and then by Christmas she gave me the body having ended up with a spare after selling some heads. I love her, I do doll scale knit and crochet and sewing for her in my spare time!


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

My friend has like a billion dolls. Okay not a billion but whatever, she has a good 10. And she sells clothes/accessories at conventions/doll meets from SC to FL.  she usually buys Bobobie dolls, but that's just her. Do you do the face ups as well?


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

I have done them before, but the ones on all the dolls in my gallery were done by my best friend. She lives all the way up in Winnipeg :<

I'm not horrible at them (I was an art major, after all), but the only doll head I had to practice on I sold a couple months ago so I could buy a Nook Color, lol. 

I have a list of a few dolls I would really love to have, but I've sort of slipped out of the hobby since I have so little spare cash and actually have to spend it on adult things now, lol. If I ever ended up with a random $500 I'd love to finish my WS LTF Ante Elf faun. I've got the hooves for her and I just can't bring myself to sell them in case I end up with the money to buy the doll!


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Put a little bit of each paycheck away and saaaaaave. My friend turned one of her little boys into a cthulhu. He is so cute!


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

About all I can save these days is change, & that has to go toewards a new computer for me as mine is nearly dead! I rely heavily on my laptop for a lot, so I really can't go w/o one when this one finally goes.


----------

